# Consult Codes -- AGAIN



## Gemini18 (Jan 6, 2010)

I have a question regarding consults:

Lets say a patient comes in January 1, 2010 because of a broken bone, patient is admitted by Dr. Smith.  On January 4, Dr. Smith sees the patient again and calls the cardiology to consult because the patient has Afib -- what do you bill for the cardiologist?  Would Dr. Smith billing include the AI modifier?

Also: Would modifier AI be added to all of the subsequent visits done by the admitting physician?


----------



## Walker22 (Jan 6, 2010)

It is my understanding that the AI would only be used on the initial admission. Subsequent visits would not need it.


----------



## Gemini18 (Jan 6, 2010)

Walker22 said:


> It is my understanding that the AI would only be used on the initial admission. Subsequent visits would not need it.



Thank you Walker.

I was just told today that the "AI" should be attached for if the "consulting physician" is doing a follow-up.


----------



## Walker22 (Jan 6, 2010)

Gemini18 said:


> Thank you Walker.
> 
> I was just told today that the "AI" should be attached for if the "consulting physician" is doing a follow-up.



I must disagree. The AI is for the admitting physician to use, not the consulting physician.


----------

